# PROHORMES, wast of money



## maxwell (Jul 7, 2007)

Iv'e done a lot of different pro-hormes and none of them worked. I even got some injectable Androstenedine, that wasn't supposed to be injected but had the rubber septum on the glass vial so I injected it.For me the best thing to use is lots protien powder and bars, red meat and cold pills with ephedra in them. Deadlifts, squats are  MUST.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 7, 2007)

maxwell said:
			
		

> Iv'e done a lot of different pro-hormes and none of them worked. I even got some injectable Androstenedine, that wasn't supposed to be injected but had the rubber septum on the glass vial so I injected it.For me the best thing to use is lots protien powder and bars, red meat and cold pills with ephedra in them. Deadlifts, squats are  MUST.



How about just some good ole Testosterone with the protien/meat and ECA...That always seems to do the trick for me.  You're prob. mostly right w/ the phormones being a waste of money though.  You really don't know what you're taking but if you're on Test(possibly w/other aas), you know what you're taking.  I've come to love a combination of Liquid Beef Aminos in place of my protien powder and that w/the combination of the ECA I have work well for me.


----------



## rmtt (Jul 31, 2007)

Tyrone said:
			
		

> How about just some good ole Testosterone with the protien/meat and ECA...That always seems to do the trick for me.  You're prob. mostly right w/ the phormones being a waste of money though.  You really don't know what you're taking but if you're on Test(possibly w/other aas), you know what you're taking.  I've come to love a combination of Liquid Beef Aminos in place of my protien powder and that w/the combination of the ECA I have work well for me.




I am currently on the Liquid aminos, and have eliminated all of my powder.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

maxwell said:
			
		

> Iv'e done a lot of different pro-hormes and none of them worked. I even got some injectable Androstenedine, that wasn't supposed to be injected but had the rubber septum on the glass vial so I injected it.For me the best thing to use is lots protien powder and bars, red meat and cold pills with ephedra in them. Deadlifts, squats are  MUST.




Money better spent on solid AAS cycle.


----------

